# Recommend a Road Bike?



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Looking to get some recommendations for a road bike. Complete beginner so all recommendations gratefully appreciated. A low price is important as is ease of use and maintenance. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

When you say low budget, what you talkin ?


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Where abouts in Ireland are you? Get yourself up to Chainreaction just outside Belfast and have a mooch about. Take advantage of the sterling...

www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Wing Co (Apr 4, 2010)

Buy the cheapest 16 speed racing bike that you can find. Decathlon have some. Don't get the frame too big and don't get sucked into buying a bike you are not yet good enough for. For istance unless you are training twice a day you are bound to be at least 6-xx pounds over weight compared to if you were very fit. Therefore buying some expensive bike is waste of time as I could probably beat you on a Raleigh Chopper just because I am lighter and fitter. Not wishing to be rude with this, but don't waste your money, max £250 and get fit, then when you are doing around 6000+ miles per year, then think about lighter weight and 20 gears. You can then use the cheap bike for the dirty weather days or hook it up to a turbo trainer.
I have been cycling 10-12000 miles per year for the last 25 years so I am reasonably qualified to comment. I have seen guys with the latest frames, components and wheels, but they are overweight and not fit and so it is just a waste of money.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys, the most i want to spend is £250 because as the previous poster has said I dont intend breaking any records and want something thats simple to use and makes riding enjoyable. 

A huge amount of gears or anything ultra light will be wasted as all i want to do is go out on an sunday for 50 miles and just enjoy cycling.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

£250, eBay it is then


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Would this be any good
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Viking-Sprint...es_GL&var=&hash=item84b700c7d9#ht_2133wt_1137


----------



## Wing Co (Apr 4, 2010)

Spot on Nick, that would be perfect for him. I got a Viking for use on my turbo trainer 2 yrs ago off e-bay. Easily good enough for the OP. I am 5' 7" so 53cm, so you need to be taller to get the bigger frame.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

the basic boardman is a good bike from halfords for the money


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks again for all the comments, 

Is ebay ok to buy a bike from? Im usually the "walk into the shop and speak to the salesman" type of guy but if ebay is best im willing to go with that?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Culainn said:


> Thanks again for all the comments,
> 
> Is ebay ok to buy a bike from? Im usually the "walk into the shop and speak to the salesman" type of guy but if ebay is best im willing to go with that?


I'd be tempted to follow your previous experience and go into halfords and have a look at the carrera and boardman ranges. At least then you have some comeback if it isnt quite right:thumb:


----------

